# Request for anybody going to Reprofit



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hello

This is probably a long shot but.................

I'd really like a photo of the clinic, and also Stefan and the reception area, for A's little book.

If anybody was able to get that for me I'd be very very grateful    

LL xxxxx


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

LL - will send you a piccie of Stepan - had to get one for another FFer.....
It's from the website though and not an actual photo - what a lovely idea though!!! Love it! x

What's your email..


----------



## dottiep (Nov 20, 2007)

LL

I have some photos of the outside and of the reception area - pm me your email address and I'll send

Dx


----------

